# Pitching Yeast Warm



## carrobrew (24/8/20)

Hey all,

Happy Monday






Wondering what your thoughts were on pitching yeast warm.

Nothing crazy just 2 or 3 degrees higher than target ferm temp.

I have read a lot of conflicting info. Some sources say you should pitch low and bring up to your target temp others say pitching a bit high is good, gives the yeast a kick start during multiplication phase as long as you get down to your target temp quickly. Even a Brulosophy article where they test (I know it's not really very scientific and I take with a grain of salt but is another data point/opinion if nothing else)

Perceived benefits for pitching warm are reduced lag time and help during multiplication phase. Cons are there is a possibility of stressing the yeast and creating some off flavours.

I brewed an Amber ale on Saturday (SG 1.058) and pitched 2 packs US05, currently using the stainless chiller that comes with brewzilla and knocked the heat down to about 25c. Took ages so fridge took it down to about 23.5 which is where I pitched my yeast. Had it down to 19 in about 3 hours, was under 22 within an hour. 19hrs later the Krausen was covering the surface and now another 24 hours on and is fermenting like a champ. Will those 3 hrs cause any off flavours?

What are your thoughts on my process?

Do you pitch warm, low or at target temp? Why?

Cheers


----------



## scomet (24/8/20)

carrobrew said:


> Nothing crazy just 2 or 3 degrees higher than target ferm temp.


Thats what I do from the many articles I have read and my experience, happy yeast makes better beer - Cheers


----------



## razz (24/8/20)

Great thing about US05 Carrobrew is it can work well across a broad temp range. Nothing wrong with how you have done that brew. You had pitched about 1g per lt of wort so that is plenty at those temps, I'm not surprised it took off so quickly. I generally use it at about 17-20 degrees and it's usually finished in about 5 days. I usually pitch at 1g per lt. Have fun brewing!


----------



## carrobrew (24/8/20)

razz said:


> Great thing about US05 Carrobrew is it can work well across a broad temp range. Nothing wrong with how you have done that brew. You had pitched about 1g per lt of wort so that is plenty at those temps, I'm not surprised it took off so quickly. I generally use it at about 17-20 degrees and it's usually finished in about 5 days. I usually pitch at 1g per lt. Have fun brewing!


Cheers mate. Nice to have validation of my method. I know I could probably pitch one pack but is on the higher OG side and gives me some insurance. I have been advised this elsewhere also which is why I pitch two in the first place.


----------



## kadmium (24/8/20)

carrobrew said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Happy Monday
> 
> ...


Nah man, no need to stress. First of all, US-05 works around the 20c mark, so I would not stress in the slightest. I thought you were gonna say you pitched at like 34 haha.

I regularly pitch around 25c and have no issues with off flavours. Should I pitch cooler? who knows. Probably? but does it make any difference? Not that I have ever found. If you ferment hot, yeah ok you are more likely to produce fusel alcohols and other undesirables. But if you look at the instructions for US-05 rehydration I am pretty sure they say to use 25-29c water. In fact, straight from Fermentis:

"*I see the recommended rehydrate temp for ale yeast is 25~29°C? My pitching temp for ale is 18°C. Will this not "stun" the yeast?*
The recommended rehydrate temperature is an optimal temperature.
Outside this optimal range (as long as the temperature is above 10°C), you will not stun the yeast but you could get a longer lag phase at the beginning of the fermentation.
Of course, this point is depending of the others factors influencing the fermentation (quality of the wort, fermentation temperature, starting gravity, etc…).
"

They also recommend not aerating the wort, so I really would not stress at ALL mate


----------



## carrobrew (24/8/20)

kadmium said:


> Nah man, no need to stress. First of all, US-05 works around the 20c mark, so I would not stress in the slightest. I thought you were gonna say you pitched at like 34 haha.
> 
> I regularly pitch around 25c and have no issues with off flavours. Should I pitch cooler? who knows. Probably? but does it make any difference? Not that I have ever found. If you ferment hot, yeah ok you are more likely to produce fusel alcohols and other undesirables. But if you look at the instructions for US-05 rehydration I am pretty sure they say to use 25-29c water. In fact, straight from Fermentis:
> 
> ...


Awesome. Have been shown some articles on other forums also which are in line with this.

No stress really because last brew I did the same and it tasted great with no off flavours but interesting to get other takes on it considering all the info out there which either agrees or conflicts with this.


----------



## butisitart (24/8/20)

kadmium said:


> Nah man, no need to stress. First of all, US-05 works around the 20c mark, so I would not stress in the slightest. I thought you were gonna say you pitched at like 34 haha.
> 
> I regularly pitch around 25c and have no issues with off flavours. Should I pitch cooler? who knows. Probably? but does it make any difference? Not that I have ever found. If you ferment hot, yeah ok you are more likely to produce fusel alcohols and other undesirables. But if you look at the instructions for US-05 rehydration I am pretty sure they say to use 25-29c water. In fact, straight from Fermentis:
> 
> ...


i don't have a cat to kick. never thought of taking up stunning yeast. i might give that a whirl


----------

